# low poundage



## outdoorsman77 (Nov 16, 2008)

im shooting 45 pounds with my hoyt... and wondering what are good broadheads?


----------



## Sixgun (Aug 24, 2008)

With low poundage I generally recommend a cut on contact head. I'd look at (my personal favorites) Magnus Stingers or Snuffers, G5 Montec, NAP Hellrazors, or the old Bear Razorheads.

Hope that helps,

Ray


----------



## D-BEAVER (Jan 8, 2008)

Sixgun said:


> With low poundage I generally recommend a cut on contact head. I'd look at (my personal favorites) Magnus Stingers or Snuffers, G5 Montec, NAP Hellrazors, or the old Bear Razorheads.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Ray


Great advice.


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

Also, when I was younger and pulling less weight, I used a little heavier arrow to get better penetration.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I have switched to shooting SlickTricks, but had very good results with the American Broadhead Sonics in 100 grain the one year I used them. Cut on contact head that should work very well with a lower poundage setting.


----------



## Slippin' (Feb 6, 2000)

Any Magnus heads are a good choice for 45lbs. Easy to sharpen and fly straight.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Sonics.


----------



## whitetailmaniac (Mar 23, 2008)

My wife used G5 Montecs, 43lb Diamond bow and blew right threw her deer with a very good size triangle hole. Very durable, smacks the snot out of em. Sights in great to, almost like field points!


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

With my first bow, I shot my first deer, a doe. I was only pulling 30 pounds. It ran about 40 yards, and dropped.

Muzzy 4 blade 100 grain


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

with my alpine micro, I was using first cut 90s. they have plenty of diameter and are not short in penetration.


----------

